# Rechner bootet nicht. Woran könnte es liegen?



## Flame (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo @ll,

ich verstehe das nicht.
Vor kurzem ist das Netzteil kaputt gegangen. Jedenfalls denke ich das.
Folgender Sachverhalt:

Bis vor kurzem hatte der Rechner des öfteren Bootschwierigkeiten. Es piepte immer einmal und er schaltete wieder ab. Das aber nur, wenn er stand. Wenn er auf der Seite lag oder auf dem Kopf stand, ging er. Vor kurzem ging er dann gar nicht mehr. Nach längerem warten bootete er mal kurz, aber fing an zu stinken. Da habe ich ihn schnell ausgeschalten. Der "Gestank" kam aus dem Netzteil. Worauf hin ich jetzt ein neues eingebaut habe.
Jetzt geht der Rechner zwar an, aber es passiert nichts.
Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und er läuft nur. Weder Bios noch etwas anderes lädt. Auch kein Piepton o.ä.
Ich habe schon alles ausgebaut und den Ram entfernt. Nichts. Hoffe nur, das das Mainboard keinen weg hat. Aber wenns kaputt wäre, dürfte doch der Rechner nicht angeschalten bleiben oder? Der Lüfter vom Prozessor läuft ja.

Hatte jemand auch schonmal diese Symptome?


----------



## IAN (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Flame,

schau mal ob die Grafikkarte richtig sitzt.
Gruß IAN


----------



## Sinac (4. Mai 2005)

Wenn Bildschirm schwarz bleibt geht beim POST was schief, also wahrscheinlich CPU, Board, Graka oder Speicher. Erstmal alles andere raus (außer Netzteil und Lüfter) und dann systematisch Teile tauschen. Kannst auch mal schaun ob auf dem Board irgendwelche Kondensatoren hoch gegangen sind, passiert auch ganz gerne mal wenn das Netzteil sich verabschiedet.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Flame (4. Mai 2005)

Ok, werde alles systematisch nacheinander zuschalten/ einbauen.
Mal sehen, was es sein könnte. Aber Wenns der Speicher oder die Graka sein sollte, müssten zumindest Pieptöne kommen. Tut es aber nicht.


----------

